# Rahmengröße Radon ZR Race 8.0



## xsonicx (22. März 2013)

Servus,

bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe / Tipps zwecks Rahmengröße

Bin 1,70m groß - Schrittlänge 77cm 

Zu welcher Radgröße würdet Ihr tendieren!?

16 oder doch eher 18?


Zufällig jm. aus dem Raum Feiburg hier mit einem Radon zum testen!? 

Tausend Dank schon mal und schönes Bike-WE..Wetter ist ja Top


----------



## enno112 (23. März 2013)

Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html#

Fahre selbst das 18" und bin sehr zufrieden (175 cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge ???).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (23. März 2013)

@ enno112

Danke...schon ausgerechnet...lieg halt genau dazwischen...war ja klar 

wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten?


----------



## blake84 (23. März 2013)

Bin 1,73m, SL 80cm und fahre ein ZR Race in 18". Passt sehr gut.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. März 2013)

1,74 x 82 = ZR Race 7.0 (26") in 18". Passt.


----------



## xsonicx (25. März 2013)

@blake 84

Wie sieht`s bei Dir aus wenn Du absteigen musst und in Rahmen stehst?


----------



## blake84 (25. März 2013)

Ist noch reichlich Platz. Die Überstandshöhe beträgt laut Radon-Homepage 761mm.


----------



## xsonicx (3. April 2013)

@ All

Hab am WE ein Canyon Al 29 9.9 in Größe S getestet...paßte gut und hätte nicht größer sein dürfen.

Seh ich das richtig dass die Geometrie eher zum Radon 18 passen würde 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3015#tab-reiter2

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-8-0_id_21699_.htm#Geometrie

Tausend Dank


----------

